# Character study



## Battou

Finally decided to pick up my pencils again, nothing major just a quick character study of Inspecter Widget from an obscure anime called Oroshitate Musical Nerima Daikon Brothers .


----------



## lifeafter2am

Man, how I wish I could draw!  What is the anime about?


----------



## Battou

lifeafter2am said:


> Man, how I wish I could draw!  What is the anime about?



I honestly could not tell you, I have only seen one episode. I was asked to do some drawings of it so.....


----------



## Big Bully

Drawing is fun! So is painting!!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Drawing is fun! So is painting!!



It used to be, but not so much for me any more. I have started taking things way too seriously and needed to lay off, on top of that I literally thumb threw thousands of crap a month, I'm afraid that everyone elses bad habits are gonna rub off on to me.....


----------



## Big Bully

Here are two of my favorite paintings that I have done..


----------

